# Classicfan1 presents: ZZ Top's Eliminator build thread!



## partsguy

Coming soon...a bike so rockin...so tasteful...so Texas Tough. I'm tired of correct restorations-I can never find parts for my bikes unless they are schwinns! So I am going to do Hot Rods. Yes, I have gave this one a ton of thought. I have decided on almost every part to use-except for the frame, rear wheel, chain gaurd, and suspension. I have ideas of what to use for these parts, can't pick the exact one!

This is what I have planned:
Upon watching numerous music videos from back in the day, looking at pictures, etc. This bike will have the style, the class, and the coolness of a 1933 Ford 3-Window coupe. It will feature a tank and rack that will flow in a continuous, curvy line from the headset to the back. The iconic ZZ Top logo will be painted on the tank. The chaingaurd will have to match the rest of the bike, and it will feature "Eliminator" painted in the same color, style, and font as seen on the album cover. The rims will be wide, chrome, and I plan to have an internal multi-speed in the rear hub (like a Sturmey Archer) and coaster brake (if such a thing exists). The front brakes will either be disc or drum brake. Tires will be blackwalls. A working head and tailight will be featured, and I'm thinking dual headlights. Either two "snowball type" lights as seen on CWC bikes or one of those rare dual light set ups that are fender mounted. Also planned is a casette player for ZZ Top music inside the tank or hidden under the rack, the speakers will also be hidden.


BUT FIRST THING IS FIRST! I have to gather the parts.

ANY IDEAS FOR A FRAME? Off to the hunt!


----------



## sam

My vote is a Huffman streamliner---or a home made one.Lone extended rear,cadzzilla style


----------



## partsguy

VERY COOL! There also some really old Schwinns from the 20s or 30s that looked like that. CadZZilla would be a nice one for that.


This is the ZZ Top Hot Rod I'm doing:


----------



## rustyspoke66

Great project, cant wait to see what it's going to look like. Have you put any thought into a 24" frame to start? I've seen some cool rat bikes made out of the 24's. You could use a 26" springer woth a 26" wheel and a 24" wheel on the back with some of the really wide tires that Felt uses on their bikes,  I've seen a lot of 24" frames for cheap. Anyways here is the link for Felt. http://www.feltbicycles.com/USA/2010-Product-Catalog/CRUISER/ONE-SPEED.aspx
Good luck can't wait to see it.


----------



## rustyspoke66

With a different paint job this would make a great ZZtop bike.


----------



## Andrew Gorman

I'd suggest a Spaceliner.  I like the looks of the suspension fork and the disc brakes on the felt above.  Add some Velocity Blunt rims:
http://www.velocityusa.com/default.asp?contentID=633
Have fun with it!


----------



## partsguy

I have a Spaceliner, but it is a ladies frame.


----------



## Andrew Gorman

So, add a top tube or two!  It's a kustom after all.  The ladie's frame is structurally sound as it is, so the faux top tube doesn't have to take much stress and can be tack welded or brazed on by an amateur.  Practice first!


----------



## DocLong

I've ridden felts (24" BMX) for a couple years now. I LOVE THEM.


----------



## spoker

sounds like the conversion piece to make a girlsbike into a custom would be agreat place 2 start


----------



## syclesavage

I'm in the process of building a hot rod bike myself full fenders, 26 x1.5 frt wheel, 26x 57mm rear wheel with a 26x2.30 tire all on a 40's westfield frame. Custom LED tail light, tank, OG horn, Restored all parts in new chrome. No pics sorry, will try to start a thread. Still very much in a ton of pieces at the moment.


----------

